# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  BALTIMORE LAYOVER

## NHDiane

A question posed to those that are familiar with BWI....I'm being a bit proactive here as I am flying in and out of BWI this Wednesday, and the weather front that is moving across the middle of the country could impact my flight plans that day.  Is there a hotel close by with shuttle that anyone here can recommend where I can bed down for the night should I get caught up in that mess? Many thanks.

----------


## JEK

There are a number of hotels with shuttles from the terminal.

http://baltimore.parksleepfly.com

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks John... any personal experience with these? Hoping I don't have to use them

----------


## JEK

We had a ship's reunion at the Westin and it was fine.

----------


## NHDiane

:thumb up:

----------

